# Handheld GPS any suggestions/ look outs



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Getting Handheld GPS, looking for any suggestions, my girlfriend is getting one for me as a gift so I want to keep it around the $200-250 range. But if there are any ones preferred or to stay away from any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I have Garmin 60CSX and love it. I guess it really depends on what you will use it for. I use mine for fishing and the mapping is great. PM me if you want to know more as you can buy them new but they aren't on most store shelves.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Lowrance H20 C, I got it from the GPS store with a Navionics chip for around $240. It was a great deal with the chip and power cord.


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

tracker_80 said:


> Getting Handheld GPS, looking for any suggestions, my girlfriend is getting one for me as a gift so I want to keep it around the $200-250 range. But if there are any ones preferred or to stay away from any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


I have the Garmin Colorado 400i and don't like it becuase it won't show the contours while enroute to the destination. I bought it for hardwater fishing and becasue I really like my Garmin Nuvi "automobile" GPS.


----------

